# Baby Hedgiequestions



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

I recently went to a breeder to get my first hedgie. He had me wait two weeks as he said they weren't ready to go yet because they weren't weaned. When I picked my hedgie he said it was perfectly fine and ready to go and was eating on its own. However I began to question this when my little hedgie has taken no interest in food. So worried I went and bought kitten replacement milk to feed her and she seems to enjoy that. Now I blame myself and my ignorance for taking the word of the breeder that she was six weeks old and ready to go. But I want to make sure she grows up to be a healthy happy hedgie. If anybody has any advice to help me care for her I would greatly appreciate it.And if anybody could actually help me figure out how old she is that would be helpful, she has her quills and whiskers on her face but no fur on her belly and one eye is barely open so any idea how long before she can eat on her own? Thanks also sorry for my typing I only have one hand to use as she is in the other one.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Sometimes when hedgehogs come home at first they go on hunger strikes, the stress of moving to a whole new place with scents, sounds and just about everything else can be pretty overwhelming. 
Some questions:
How long was you hedgehog not eating before you got KMR?
Are you feeding the same food your breeder was feeding, or did you go with a different brand? 

If she only has one eye open, that would put her only a little bit older than two weeks! Unless there is something wrong with one of her eyes. And hair begins to grow on bellies and legs at about two weeks, and continues to grow in thicker until the fifth week. Some hedgehogs have thinner hair than others, though. Either way, I would highly suggest you bring her to a vet. 

It is really important babies stay with mom for at least six weeks. If this "breeder" is selling babies too young, I would report her to the USDA! 
If she really is as young as you think, is there any way you can contact a breeder in your area and have her fostered until she is old enough to come back to you?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, she must only be about 3 weeks old if she has no belly fur. I'm glad you are giving her replacement milk. You can also get some Royal Canin Baby Cat. It is very small and my babies wean onto it. You can also crush it up for her. 

Would you post a picture of her?


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

The breeder I got her from was feeding them kitten food and I tried that and she showed no interest so I bought her hedgehog food and still no interest I waited a day until I got her the milk and she has been eating that regularly for a day About every four to six hours. The breeder I got her from is the only one near me and he was two hours away.I cant get her to the vet until monday.Here is a pic of her on her back


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my lord! She looks to be about two or three weeks old!
You want to also be sure she is warm enough, you might want to get a reptile heating pad to put under part of her cage, but be sure she has room to move so she doesn't get too hot. 

It's illegal in a lot of places to sell baby animals before 8 weeks of age. 
And it's definitely immoral to take a baby away from it's mother so young. 

Please seriously consider reporting this "breeder" to the proper authorities (USDA). And if you don't want to I would be more than happy to if you PM this person's information to me. 

What area are you in? Maybe there is someone close by that can offer you help. 

Did this person have other babies for sale. 

This is one hundred percent unacceptable.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, She is way too small to be away from mom. Where are you located and what breeder did you get her from. Email me the information please. [email protected]


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

How dare any breeder sell a baby so young that it's eyes are not open yet! ARGGG!!! That baby looks to be only 2 weeks old. Please try to find another breeder that could take care of her for you, until she gets a little older. Taking care of one that small is a round the clock effort....like feedings every two hours....including getting up during the night. It probably still needs to be stimulated to go POOP. 

This is now the 3rd time (I believe) in the past week that we've seen reports of BAD breeders. Is there any way we can put a posting on the forum and put these breeders name out to the public? 

I'm so angry right now, I'm literally shaking while trying to type this. If you don't get that little one some professional help soon, I'm afraid it might not make it. If you are going to keep it, you must commit yourself to the demands of hand raising it.

Pixie


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, these kinds of breeders need to be recognized as someone NOT to buy hedgehogs from.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I would like to add, if you need help bringing your baby to a responsible breeder, I'm more than happy to be part of a transport train if there are none in your area.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

He is now is contact with a breeder nearby that will help out. Also, the breeder nearby will help get the other breeder shut down.


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

I am going to give my hedgie to the breeder who contacted me, so that she can be cared for until weaned. I want to thank everyone who helped me and I will post pics of her when I get her back. Thank you all so very much again


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am soo glad. Baby Chowder will do best with a hedgehog mom. Please help get the breeder that sold you Chowder closed down.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm glad he finally found someone nearby to help. I emailed him with a referral that were listed as breeders in his State, but he said they were too far away. I could not find any other breeders listed. I'd like to THANK the breeder that is going to help him. What a wonderful thing to do, and hopefully the little one will be okay.

Pixie


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

They are breeders with Phat Exotics the mans name is Patrick and his partners name is Amanda Patrick agreed to hand feed her since he is experienced in that but Amand has a surrogate so they are going to try that before hand raising.They are going to take her until she is weened. And then she will be returned to me.I beleive they are located in McKinney and I would refer them to anyone near the DFW metroplex as they are very nice and very helpful. They are also working to get the breeder shut down and I am going to do everything in my power to help make sure this breeder doesnt do this to anymore hedgies or hedgie owners. Chowder and I thank all of you for your help and concern.And I will post pics of her with her foster family and when I get her back.Thanks again


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am glad there is a mom that she will be able to be with. Please keep us posted on her progress.

Hugs


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad you found someone to help you out! Definitely keep everyone updated. 

And did you name her Chowder after the cartoon? I love Chowder :] And either way I love the name!!


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

I took Chowder to the breeder today and he informed me that she was only about two weeks old. Chowder was placed with a mother and the mother took to her very well.The breeder is also taking every action against the breeder I got her from. I feel terrible about all of this and her being taken from her mother. Had I known how young she was I would have never ever taken her. But I am glad I did because now she will receive the care she needs and I am going to do everything I can to make sure that this breeder doesnt do this to anyone else.I again thank all of you who helped me and I am forever in your debt


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I mentioned this last night in chat with you. Please don't beat yourself up over taking her. The chances of this breeder having sold her to someone else who didn't seek help and question her age could have led to her death. You've done good. You've questioned and sought help. Now lets hope that the surrogate takes little Chowder in and she can grow big and strong with a foster mommie. Quills crossed here for her.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

You did the right thing coming to "us" at HHC. We care about all hedgehogs! I am glad we were able to help. Please get that breeder closed down. We don't want anymore babies suffering because he is money hungry! It breaks my heart to think someone is that greedy.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I'm glad you found someone to help you out! Definitely keep everyone updated.
> 
> And did you name her Chowder after the cartoon? I love Chowder :] And either way I love the name!!


lol i love that show and name too! i am glad you got everything sorted out! good luck!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad the surrogate took to her. 

Don't beat yourself up over this, it's not your fault at all, it's the breeders. 

Keep us updated on Chowder's progress. I can't wait to see pictures of her all grown up!


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

hey im in the dfw area ,, could ya pm me about the great people who are fostering your little one ? 
that and who exactly were the bad breeders??


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

Just an update. This is Chowder with her foster family. She is the white one. I expect to have her back in 2-3 weeks.








Thanks again to everyone who helped me out.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwwww........that's a cute picture. I'm glad the new mommy accepted her and is taking good care of Chowder. Keep us up to date on Chowder, and the status of the [email protected]$$ breeder that sold her to you at 2 weeks old. Hold your head up high! You've done the right thing.

I also saw this posting on craigslist, and I think it's a great idea to warn to neighbors in Dallas/Ft Worth area: http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/830217692.html

Pixie


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that is a sweet image. I always find it touching when a mommie takes in a baby that is not hers and cares for it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is great news. What a wonderful mother she is.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Hedgiepets said:


> He is now is contact with a breeder nearby that will help out. Also, the breeder nearby will help get the other breeder shut down.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Are there any updates? How is baby Chowder doing?


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

that pic is soooo sweet! what a nice mommy hedgie!


----------



## lmsoft (Sep 9, 2008)

I think little Chowder is just lucky that such a responsible person took her home, and was able to take the actions to make sure she was healthy and well cared for! You should be proud for reacting well, and glad that _you_ were the one to take her home. I hope she's doing well with her foster mommy, and that she'll be back with you soon!

For comparisons sake, my Sophie was _actually_ about six weeks old when I got her (she was weened early, also by a foster mom, according to my breeder), and she looks much older than your baby! The picture of her in my profile is from the day I took her home.


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

Update on Chowder.
Frisco animal Control is building a case against the breeder I got Chowder from and I expect him to be taken to court.
Chowder is doing great. She is getting fur, her eyes have opened and she has teeth. Her color has become more pronounced and surprise she is a pinto. She will be coming home in two to three weeks.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

WhooHoo! Glad to hear Chowder is doing better. 
Can't wait for the next update and more pictures.

Pixie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so glad Chowder is doing well! Good luck with getting that horrid backyard breeder down.


----------



## Pinkerton (Sep 15, 2008)

aww that's so great! i'm really happy actions are being taken against the breeder. that's just not right, and anybody with common sense should know that if a baby doesn't even have fur or it's eyes open, it's not ready to leave the mom!

she's adorable, by the way!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

That's so great! I'm very happy that Chowder is doing so well


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

The Breeder I am getting my heggie from is Amanda, the breeder who's heggie mommy is fostering your little one. That's so cool. When I spoke to her on the phone she told me of the bad breeder and that they were fostering a baby he had sold. They even have it posted somewhere on their site not to buy from the guy... Well, seeing that I will be getting my first hedgehog from her, I am glad to hear of your approval


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

I forgot to type it, but I am *very* glad to hear your baby is doing well


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my lord!!! I cannot believe that a breeder would seriously sell a hedgie that young!!! Yeah That hedgie is probably 18-21 days old!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

I spoke to Amanda when I was looking for a hedgie, she is a great person and I was going to get my first hedgie from her. (Then I found someone giving away Patrick and I felt like he needed me). 

Anyway I'm glad to hear Chowder is doing so well!


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

Update on Chowder. She comes home tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

WhooHoo! Hip Hip Hooray! 

Post pictures as soon as you can! Can't wait to see how much she's grown. I bet you are so excited you'll hardly be able to sleep tonight. I'd be on the breeders door step at the break of dawn! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah! Good luck! I'm sure she will LOVE you.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG i am a new breeder in Québec Canada i never breed hedgehogs before but just to look at this little one ,,i know she is to young but i saw a lot of animals babies before ,,,,

when i read all the story my heart goes around and around i can't beleive somethings like that ,,,
it's not a breeder it'S a butcher , he is better to sell death meat than animals ,,,,every bad things i have in my head about persons like that you can't beleive this ,,,,,,

Chowder I am realy , realy realy happy for you and your baby someone take care of her ,,,,the foster mommy is great ,,,the breeder have a realy big heart and (goshhh i cry) i want to say a big big HURRA HURRA to that breeder and also to you to have the good reflex to ask question and take the advice of the peoples on the forum ,,,,,My english is not realy good but my mind have a lot of bad things about the breeder who do somethings like this to any animals around ,,,,,,,this baby was in death danger ,,,,,,is that breeder think you buy another from him if the first one dye ?????????what kind of crazy person is that ??? can we do the same to him ???? 
realy hope that breeder is close now cause it's not a breeder it's only a person who want cash ,,,,,,,,

it's incredible my mind can't accept somethings like that, my heart can't also and my body can't no more ,,,,,


*you can't love animals and you think I can beleive you when you tell you love me ,,,,noooooo cause if you don't like animals you don't like nobody cause a small animal baby is so precious than a sweet human baby* i read that somewhere i can't remenber but it's always stay in my mind and i think it's the best place to write this ,,,,, 

sory for writing a post long like this but i am realy angry about the beginning of that story ,,,,,,,anyway ,,good ending is the good news and take care of your little baby cause no one needs to have a bad life and HURRA again to accept advice about lovely peoples here


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Chowder is home and adjusting nicely. I want to thank everyone who helped me with her again.
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn15 ... erhome.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn15 ... rhome2.jpg


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

wowwww
what a beautiful hedgehog female ,,,she,s so sweet like that and realy look like an old enough baby ;-))))))) She"ll probably have a beautiful life with you and you'll have a big story for every body around you who want a hedgie ,,,,,hihihh

realy Happy it's a realy good ending for that bad story about a crazy breeder ,,,,,,


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Chowder looks great! Now you actually get to enjoy her instead of trying to hand raise her.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

She's super cute! She also looks like she's responding very well to you!

YAY!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Wonderful! She's adorable.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww congrats on geting your baby back! im glad to hear everything worked out with her,


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

She looks fantastic! 
I'm glad everything turned out for the better.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow what a adventure!
Good thing you knew better!
Shes gorgeous!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, that's great to hear! She'll have a wonderful life with you I'm sure


----------

